# New in Western Wisconsin



## shkyhnds (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey all.....I'm new to this sight, also new to archery. Decided after many years of debating and listening to co-workers talk about bowhunting to give it a try myself. So any helpful hints or pointers will be a greatly appeciated.


----------



## Finn (Oct 15, 2005)

*Welcome to AT*

We can always use another Cheesehead. What part of the State are you? Where do you hunt?

I'm about to move back to Wis next month :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT!

Always great to see another CheeseHead.

Mitch


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

:set1_STOOGE2: welcome to AT


----------



## TED WILLIAMS (Jun 13, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome From Mississippi To A\t. You Will Enjoy Bowhunting So Much That You Will Beat Yourself Up For Not Taking Your Co-workers Advice.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk shkyhnds. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT hope you enjoy it


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------

